# My tank



## kidplanter (Aug 8, 2014)

Everything hasn't grown in yet

need comments on how to make it more appealing thanks


----------



## fishophile (Feb 6, 2012)

I'd move the wood to the very back of the tank then place the lighter green stem plant behind the darker one.


----------



## Acro (Jul 7, 2012)

Move the cord in front of the tank and paint the background (outside glass) black? 
Besides that, it's looking good.


----------

